# PC Worx: Fehler bei GDSML Import



## toa7d9 (3 Dezember 2014)

Hallo, 

ich möchte eine Festo GSDML-Datei (GSDML-V2.31-Festo-CPX-20140701.xml) in PC Worx 6.30.767 importieren. Ich erhalte die Meldung: 
"GSD-Import: Das entsprechende GSD Schema ist nicht vorhanden. Bitte installieren Sie das erforderliche GSD Schema der Version GSDML-V2.31 nach."

Woher bekomme ich dieses GSD-Schema und wie installiere ich es nach?

MfG
Tobias


----------



## emilg (4 Dezember 2014)

Hello

I have the same problem, and contacted support in Denmark about it. I was told that there will be an update to PC Worx in January, there will support v2.31.

- Emil


----------



## toa7d9 (4 Dezember 2014)

Festo hat mir heute vormittag eine ältere Datei (GSDML-V2.25-Festo-CPX-20110809.xml) zukommen lassen. Der Import in PC Worx lief ohne Fehler. Ich sehe danach allerdings einen Großteil der CPX-Komponenten trotzdem nicht im Gerätekatalog. Mein Kollege hat sich nun deswegen mit der Hotline in Verbindung gesetzt.


----------



## Phoenix Contact (4 Dezember 2014)

Hallo Tobias, 

wie emilg bereits schrieb, unterstützt PC Worx  6.30.767 leider das GSDML Schema Version 2.31 nicht. Für eine  kurzfristige Lösung solltest du Festo kontaktieren, ob Sie auch eine  ältere GSDML Version für das Gerät haben. Im Januar 2015 soll die neue  Software Suite 182 verfügbar sein, welche auch die Profinet  Spezifikation V2.31 unterstützt. 

Teile der Module tauchen erst  im Modulkatalog auf nach dem Einfügen der Kopfstation. Hierzu hat mein  Kollege weitere Erläuterungen per Telefon gegeben. 

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst du dich auch gerne auf der Hotline melden. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Sebastian

Deine Anfrage wird unter der Ticketnummer 00069228 geführt.


----------



## toa7d9 (4 Dezember 2014)

Okay, danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## hhcortes (26 März 2019)

Hello, can you send me this GSDML-V2.25-Festo-CPX-20110809 please, I have the same problem and probably works with this file.

Best Regards


----------



## toa7d9 (26 März 2019)

Sorry I do not have this file anymore. But I am sure Festo would be willing to help you.


----------



## Deepak@ (28 Januar 2022)

Hi, 
I also want this GSDML file please support me. 
GSDML-V2.31-Festo-CPX-20140701.xml


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Januar 2022)

Deepak@ schrieb:


> Hi,
> I also want this GSDML file please support me.
> GSDML-V2.31-Festo-CPX-20140701.xml


Festo Support


----------



## Alex_777 (16 März 2022)

Deepak@ schrieb:


> Hi,
> I also want this GSDML file please support me.
> GSDML-V2.31-Festo-CPX-20140701.xml


Hello. Did you receive the GSD file? Please сan you send it to me? niksan555bond@yandex.ru. Thanks!


----------

